# ....Boring 2.5L in the Lehigh Tunnel



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a better video with my camera, still not perfect but this is a 3rd gear pull:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7351498126/

I was visiting a friend today and decided to take this with my phone 4th gear:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7339003308/

I love the way it sounds, it is really mean when it gets up there! However, I am not a fan when it's around 3K and partial throttle. But that is life, sacrifices.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds nice, very smooth. Mine sounds quite harsh compared to that.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I took a video with my camera the other day in the Baltimore Harbor tunnel but there was too much traffic around and the sound of the car was really muffled by the other traffic.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish we had tunnels in Jacksonville. Instead, I get to listen to my exhause when traveling under an overpass. I love they way the 2.5 sounds though. :heart:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I wish we had tunnels in Jacksonville. Instead, I get to listen to my exhause when traveling under an overpass. I love they way the 2.5 sounds though. :heart:


Oh, don't worry, I spend 99% of the year in Daytona (school) so I know how you feel. Overpasses must due lol.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

3rd gear pull added


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Love that sound Anile!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

haha, thanks!


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice, reminds me of my old Vr6 I used to have.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah I like it a lot!


----------

